# Need new music download app to replace music junk! ANY ADVICE?



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

I've always used music junk it was by far the best selection of songs then I also used mp3 downloader pro which I believe used the same server. They both now say network error anytime I search something. I've tried many on the play store but can't find anything as good...ANY SUGGESTIONS?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Use Music Junk.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Google Music


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

kmac940 said:


> I've always used music junk it was by far the best selection of songs then I also used mp3 downloader pro which I believe used the same server. They both now say network error anytime I search something. I've tried many on the play store but can't find anything as good...ANY SUGGESTIONS?
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Pisses me off too. Looking for the same thing you are. If I find something I'll let you know for sure.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## section 8 (Sep 26, 2011)

I experienced the same thing, but noticed older versions of Music Junk connect without any problems. Right now I have version 3.0 installed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rodeojones (Jun 13, 2011)

I use have Music Junk on my phone and when I checked it worked just fine.


----------



## iwanaleya (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe give music paradise a shot? Been a while since I last used it, but when I did I liked the fact that it let me choose between and filter by music quality.


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

thejron said:


> Use Music Junk.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


How? the server is always down. Has been for months

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndicate0017 (Jan 21, 2012)

kmac940 said:


> How? the server is always down. Has been for months
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


PM me your email and I'll send you an apk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

Rodeojones said:


> I use have Music Junk on my phone and when I checked it worked just fine.


Can you send me the apk?
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kmac940 (Feb 12, 2012)

Syndicate0017 said:


> PM me your email and I'll send you an apk
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 just did 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

If you want to learn how to do it from your computer, send me a pm


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## thejron (Mar 2, 2012)

Install SlideMe market and search for music junk. There are apks all over the web too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

I only use tunee to try out a song. If I like it by listening to the preview, I buy it from the play store or iTunes. You all should do the same. Most of you have no issue with pitching a few bucks to a rom developer...... so why steal music ? Pay for what your favorite artist makes and puts their time in doing.

Go ahead flame away cause I'm sure someone will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

http://db.tt/qzotZZZ1

Gtunes.apk. I've never not been able to find a song on it, and they're all free. I'd at least try it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

How hasn't this post been taken down? Illegal things going on here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> How hasn't this post been taken down? Illegal things going on here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sharing apps that allow you to do "illegal" things isn't illegal. It's what the end user does with them.

As long as the apps are free for distribution, nothing constitutes them as warez. Therefore, I don't think anyone's breaking the rules here.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Sharing apps that allow you to do "illegal" things isn't illegal. It's what the end user does with them.
> 
> As long as the apps are free for distribution, nothing constitutes them as warez. Therefore, I don't think anyone's breaking the rules here.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Regardless if the site takes it down people wonder why their are so many restrictions on music and other things for piracy its cause of people that are posting things in this thread. Pay for the music? People who make roms or themes for this site would be starting a war if someone was taking their stuff if they charged for it yet we sit here taking peoples music they worked hard on. Its just annoying but whatever this is why the government wants to put restrictions on the web. Continue on.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Closing the thread. Yes its a free app but this could easily turn into a music sharing discussion thread. Which we cannot allow here.


----------

